# Siameses I guess?



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

My beautiful Siamese doe Sia (yeah, I am not so creative when it comes to mouse names) has a litter, for which I have very high expectations. I have a hope that I can get something from her line worth traveling to sweeden with to show.










The dad









The kids, i suppose the light ones are siameses? They are just pretty dark I think, but the father should carry c^h and so I guess it is the only option. They are red eyed as well.










The does









one of the light ones


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Very good looking parents! With a black x siamese pairing I usually cull the siamese in the litter, I experienced they are not always the best (with a black parent you cannot select for good shading or good points) a good siamese doesn't seem to affect the black offspring much except for the inner ear which may be pinkish.

The best way to get (or maintain) good siamese is to breed to good siamese (like your doe) I don't even think of breeding them to himilayans, colorpoint beige or burmese because of the shading.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont have any good siameses bucks to breed her to, but the black is after a good siamese, so I hope there will be one in the litter worth continuing with. I wish for a line of stable good siamese both seal and blue points, but it will probably take a couple of generation to get some as good as Sia.

I really really hope that some of these siameses will have good points.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love mum! wish my siamese girls were that good


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! the siamese doe in the second pic is lovely! Even her toenails are dark.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

the second pic? I dont follow 

but the breeder of Sia (mum) is very concerned with the colour being all over the mouse, even on the feet and the toes 

I just want these to grow up now so I can tell what they will be like! :lol:


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Anne said:


> but the breeder of Sia (mum) is very concerned with the colour being all over the mouse, even on the feet and the toes


I'm afraid I don't understand? The mouse has good colouring and points, imho, especially the feet. If one of the siamese pups is a buck with good feet you may wanna breed him back to his mum  feet are one of the hardest to get right.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrgghh! I meant the first picture.  sorry.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

SiamMeece: that is my plan  The dad has black toenails and toes, so I hope the kids, or at least some of them, have too.

mousetress: oh ok, now I understand


----------

